# MedAssurant



## lpiscitello (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone recently started working for MedAssurant?  I have an interview with a lead coder tomorrow.  Have you had a positive experience with them?  I am excited and hope I get to work for them.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2008)

Makes you wonder........

TOB Classification: Health Maintenance Organizations 
BBB Accreditation: This company is not(emphasis mine) a BBB Accredited business. 


The BBB has requested basic information from this company but has not received a response. As a result, the BBB may not have current information about the company

http://greatermd.bbb.org/WWWRoot/Report.aspx?site=41&bbb=0011&firm=90090083


----------



## k5coate (Sep 9, 2008)

I went through the training the week of July 21, 2008.  I have put my hours in and still have not recieved a pay check.  I did have issues with payroll needing more info.  I'm now going on 6 weeks with out a pay check.


----------



## ggmaui (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been working for them since 8/22/08 and have yet to have any problems, my paycheck was automatic deposited the first time.


----------



## MSJM (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ggmaui,
I sent you a private message.


----------

